

A Conversation with Elon Musk & Sal Khan - bcn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDwzmJpI4io

======
bcn
The last question was about 'the hypertube'
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vDwzmJpI4io#t=2600s)

------
bayesianhorse
They should send Sal on the Mars mission. Then he can khan out videos "on the
fly".

